# Indiana



## PipLogan

New to the site from Indiana!


----------



## AngieM2

What do you raise, or grow or just want to some day.

And welcome to Homesteading Today...


----------



## hengal

Welcome from a fellow Hoosier!!:bouncy:


----------



## Phil V.

Welcome aboard from another Hoosier. :grin:


----------



## eclipchic

Welcome, I'm also in Indiana


----------



## Abounding Acres

Welcome and FYI, there is a social group for Indiana Homesteaders in the Community section. There are about 30 members there. What part of the state are you in?? We are south-central.


----------



## PipLogan

AngieM2 said:


> What do you raise, or grow or just want to some day.
> 
> And welcome to Homesteading Today...


We currently have ten chickens, one rooster and four ducks. We will start raised veggy garden next spring!


----------



## PipLogan

Abounding Acres said:


> Welcome and FYI, there is a social group for Indiana Homesteaders in the Community section. There are about 30 members there. What part of the state are you in?? We are south-central.


We are in Kosciusko county!


----------



## Abounding Acres

hmmm... have only been in the state 4 years, where is Koscuisko County??


----------



## PipLogan

Abounding Acres said:


> hmmm... have only been in the state 4 years, where is Koscuisko County??


Were new to the state also, only been in country about a yer and a half we live in a town called Warsaw, it's a bout 3 hrs from Indy.


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Born and raised, lived all my life in Indiana..
Swore last March when we had a blizzard, this would be my LAST winter in this state.....
But here I am....

Marylin puts facilitates 'get togethers' once a month, from what I can see, it looks like a great time!!

Welcome!! This is a great place. Lots of really neat folks


----------



## PipLogan

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Born and raised, lived all my life in Indiana..
> Swore last March when we had a blizzard, this would be my LAST winter in this state.....
> But here I am....
> 
> Marylin puts facilitates 'get togethers' once a month, from what I can see, it looks like a great time!!
> 
> Welcome!! This is a great place. Lots of really neat folks


That's cool! Where do the meets usually take place at?


----------



## Laura Zone 5

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/ge...s/490229-details-july-indiana-ht-meet-up.html


----------



## Phil V.

PipLogan I live Northeast of you not too far. I live about 30 minutes north of Ft. Wayne.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Welcome, I am in Tippecanoe County.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

Welcome from fountain county, Indiana


----------



## BusyMama

Wow, I grew up in Kosciusko County.


----------



## PipLogan

BusyMama said:


> Wow, I grew up in Kosciusko County.


Small world


----------



## ajaxlucy

Welcome! Perhaps we'll meet someday at one of the monthly gatherings.


----------



## Nate_in_IN

A big hearty hoosier welcome from the southern end of the state!


----------



## Laura Zone 5

OY I can't find it anywhere but I am SURE I read there was going to be a meet in August. Seems like the date was around the 18th?
BAAAAA I just can't find it.
......help.....;-)


----------



## BusyMama

PipLogan said:


> Small world


I'm not too far from you now. :walk:


----------



## Phil V.

The tentative date is the 18th. I think PattyCake or Clovis is going to try to find a place close to them for the August meet. Maybe one of them could chime in and let us know.


----------



## sugarspinner

Well, welcome from a fellow Hoosier, from Randolph County!


----------



## Abounding Acres

How many of you would be able to make it to McCormicks Creek State Park on Sunday, August 18th at about 2pm?? I'd like to get a feel for how many people would come before we set it in stone. Pattycake will not be able to make this meet-up but may host a meet near her in September. Please let me know ASAP if you think you will be able to make it so that we can get a shelter reserved.
Thanks!:spinsmiley:


----------



## PipLogan

Abounding Acres said:


> How many of you would be able to make it to McCormicks Creek State Park on Sunday, August 18th at about 2pm?? I'd like to get a feel for how many people would come before we set it in stone. Pattycake will not be able to make this meet-up but may host a meet near her in September. Please let me know ASAP if you think you will be able to make it so that we can get a shelter reserved.
> Thanks!:spinsmiley:


Sounds fun but a little to far for me


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Do we have a lot of Hoosiers that are North of Indianapolis? Or are most of us, south?


----------



## Marilyn

I'm not sure, but I think we're scattered pretty well all over the state, Laura. We just got a shelter reserved at the park for the August 18 gathering, but maybe someone farther north could find a site for a future gathering. I love travelling this state and would enjoy getting together wherever we end up 

It would be especially nice if we invited more children. Mine are raised now, but I have heard that it can be quite difficult to find other kids with some of the same sort of upbringing as the typical homesteader (if there is such a thing).

I apologize for the drift. My mind does tend to wander, especially when weary.


----------

